# Script-Eingabeaufforderung?!



## Caro16 (6. März 2005)

```
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
a = prompt("Bitte gib das Passwort ein: ","")
document.write("Hallo " + a)
</script>
```
 
Wie füge ich in diesen Code ein,dass man erst ein bestimmtes PW eingeben muss um auf eine neue Seite zu gelangenAlso dass man mich erst um den Code fragen muss um dann  auf eine neue Seite weitergeleitet wird?


----------



## split (6. März 2005)

```
<script language="JavaScript">
var pwd = prompt("Bitte das Passwort eingeben:", "");
if(pwd == "das_passwort")
   window.location.href = "neue_seite.html";
else
   alert("Falsches Passwort!");
</script>
```
Diese Methode ist allerdings mehr als unsicher, da sich das Passwort direkt im Quelltext befindet. Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist folgende Methode:
	
	
	



```
<script language="JavaScript">
var pwd = prompt("Bitte das Passwort eingeben:", "");
window.location.href = pwd+".html";
</script>
```
Wenn deine Seite hallo.html heißen würde, müsste man das Passwort "hallo" eingeben.


----------



## Caro16 (7. März 2005)

Cool danke jetzt funktionierts


----------

